# question on using/earning Marriott rewards points?



## laurac260 (Oct 31, 2009)

We just joined Marriott Rewards about a month ago.  We don't get rewards points thru ownership (as we bought resale), but we use the card for all our purchases to earn points that way.  We have 34,000 points now.  We are planning our trip to Ft Lauderdale in Dec, and are renting a week at BeachPlace towers.

We need a one night stopover on the way down, and again on the way back.  I checked into using reward points for our stays and decided it was not worth it to burn 30,000 on two nights (one down and one back), at courtyards, when all we are going to do is sleep, then pack up and leave. 

I had already booked overnights about 5 months ago, one for 76$, and one for 80$ at a Sleep Inn, and at a Hyatt Place.  I am checking into Marriott properties right now and find them to be 30-40$ higher per night(courtyards).   So my question is, is it worth it to pay $30-40 more per night for a stopover, just to earn a few points?   

Just FYI, we rarely fly anywhere, DH would rather get a root canal then deal with airports and airlines, he prefers to drive, so at this time in our lives any points we earn would be used for overnights anyway.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 31, 2009)

I would urge you to use Priceline.com

I have heard of people getting nights in a Marriott brand for a fraction of their rack rate via Priceline.com

When you use Priceline you won't be guaranteed of a Marriott, however if they do place you into a Marriott Brand then you will be able to earn points (and you also will know the quality that you can expect).

Try for a 4 star quality to increase your chances.

Let us all know how you make out......


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 31, 2009)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I would urge you to use Priceline.com
> 
> I have heard of people getting nights in a Marriott brand for a fraction of their rack rate via Priceline.com
> 
> ...



I didn't think Priceline reservations were eligible to earn points. You can earn points on incidentals but not the price you paid to Priceline.


----------



## aka Julie (Oct 31, 2009)

Laura,

If you got your Marriott Visa in the past 6 months, do you still have the sign-up bonus good for one free night in a category 1-4 hotel?  This assumes you got the black card.  They don't actually send the certificate, but is shows up on-line when you log on to your Marriott Rewards account on marriott.com.


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 31, 2009)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I would urge you to use Priceline.com
> 
> I have heard of people getting nights in a Marriott brand for a fraction of their rack rate via Priceline.com
> 
> ...



Is Priceline the website where you bid a price, then get stuck with whatever they stick you with (good or bad)?    If so, that would not be for me.  The cities we are going to are stop offs on I-75, I doubt we are going to find 4 stars in Smyrna or Valdosta GA anyway.  

If anyone has any assistance with my OP question, that would be helpful, however.


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 31, 2009)

aka Julie said:


> Laura,
> 
> If you got your Marriott Visa in the past 6 months, do you still have the sign-up bonus good for one free night in a category 1-4 hotel?  This assumes you got the black card.  They don't actually send the certificate, but is shows up on-line when you log on to your Marriott Rewards account on marriott.com.



I have the bluish "silver elite".  the "bonus" was that you get 30,000 points if you spend $1000 in the first however many months, which we did already.


----------



## Superchief (Oct 31, 2009)

You mentioned that you were checking Courtyard Hotels. I suggest also checking Fairfield Inn and Springhill Suites which can be less expensive than Courtyard and include light breakfast. Fairfield Inns are not as nice, but are usually clean and ok for a one night stay. If you are traveilling on a weekend, you should also check Marriott and Renaissance hotels, which often have weekend rates lower than the 'cheaper' hotels. We are staying in the KC airport Marriott next Saturday for $63/ night. Keep checking as you get closer to your travel dates, since special rates often become availalble. 

The Hyatt Suites are usually nice properties and also include breakfast.


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 31, 2009)

Superchief said:


> You mentioned that you were checking Courtyard Hotels. I suggest also checking Fairfield Inn and Springhill Suites which can be less expensive than Courtyard and include light breakfast. Fairfield Inns are not as nice, but are usually clean and ok for a one night stay. If you are traveilling on a weekend, you should also check Marriott and Renaissance hotels, which often have weekend rates lower than the 'cheaper' hotels. We are staying in the KC airport Marriott next Saturday for $63/ night. Keep checking as you get closer to your travel dates, since special rates often become availalble.
> 
> The Hyatt Suites are usually nice properties and also include breakfast.



thanks for the suggestions.  However, our stopover on the way down gives us one choice for Marriott and that is a courtyard.  We picked the town (valdosta), because it is slightly more than halfway, and is right on I-75.  Since all we are going to do is sleep, I don't want to venture off the main route at all.

I'm really just trying to figure out the math on the points system, and whether it is worth it to spend the extra $$ on the courtyard, or stick with our original hotel.


----------



## Superchief (Oct 31, 2009)

For a $30-40 difference, I would stay at the Hyatt Place. Breakfast is also included while breakfast is usually about $10 per person at Courtyard and the meal expenses do not earn points. I am not familiar with Sleep Inn and have never stayed in one. Keep checking the Courtyard rates, since they may come down. As you get closer to the date, enter 'MEB' in for the special rate code. This is for special internet offers that may be available. 

Although I am primarily loyal to Marriott, I belong to the other key hotel reward programs because point don't expire and I sometimes need to stay in other chains. The Hyatt Place suites are good for family travel, so you may want to join the Hyatt rewards program. Have a great trip.


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 31, 2009)

Superchief said:


> For a $30-40 difference, I would stay at the Hyatt Place. Breakfast is also included while breakfast is usually about $10 per person at Courtyard and the meal expenses do not earn points. I am not familiar with Sleep Inn and have never stayed in one. Keep checking the Courtyard rates, since they may come down. As you get closer to the date, enter 'MEB' in for the special rate code. This is for special internet offers that may be available.
> 
> Although I am primarily loyal to Marriott, I belong to the other key hotel reward programs because point don't expire and I sometimes need to stay in other chains. The Hyatt Place suites are good for family travel, so you may want to join the Hyatt rewards program. Have a great trip.



ok, thanks.  My husband asked me don't we get an owner's rate now that we are owners?  It was my understanding that only applied when you do overnights at timeshares, not at hotels.  Is this the case?

...In case you are now confused, we ARE owners ,at Grande Ocean, but are RENTING the week in Ft Lauderdale.


----------



## Superchief (Oct 31, 2009)

I believe the 'MOD' MVC owner rate applies only to other timeshare properties. I have used it in hotel searches and only timeshares have appeared. The 'MEB" rate is available to everyone, but is usually only offered within 1-2 weeks of the travel date. 

As I recall, there is a Fairfield Inn in Tifton, GA that I used to stay in for business trips in the area. Tifton is a little (40 miles?) farther south of Valdosta. When I last stayed there, it was a clean and safe property and I think it was right off I-75.


----------



## aka Julie (Oct 31, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> I have the bluish "silver elite".  the "bonus" was that you get 30,000 points if you spend $1000 in the first however many months, which we did already.



You should have gone for the black "premier" card, however, it does carry a higher annual fee ($65) and you get charged for the first year.  But that is more than offset by the free 1 night certificate for category 1-4 hotel.  Also with the black card you earn 5 MR points per dollar spent with Marriott vs. 3 with the silver card.

We charge our maintenance fees to our black card.  Since we own 3 weeks we get almost 15,000 points just for paying our maintenance fees.


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 31, 2009)

aka Julie said:


> You should have gone for the black "premier" card, however, it does carry a higher annual fee ($65) and you get charged for the first year.  But that is more than offset by the free 1 night certificate for category 1-4 hotel.  Also with the black card you earn 5 MR points per dollar spent with Marriott vs. 3 with the silver card.
> 
> We charge our maintenance fees to our black card.  Since we own 3 weeks we get almost 15,000 points just for paying our maintenance fees.



I didn't have any idea that there was any other type of card or membership to "go for", I simply went on their website, and signed up for the marriott rewards visa card.  So it was the silver elite card and membership that I got.  

The annual fee for my card is $65.


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 31, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> I didn't have any idea that there was any other type of card or membership to "go for", I simply went on their website, and signed up for the marriott rewards visa card.  So it was the silver elite card and membership that I got.
> 
> The annual fee for my card is $65.


Laura,
Whenever I consider using MRP vs $$, I compute the cost of the points at .0125 per point. That is the price that Marrriott charges when they sell points. (Each individual can purchase 50,000 points per year for $625.) So if the points needed for these 2 nights will cost you 30,000, or you could stay someplace similar for less than $375 (.0125 per point) for the two nights, I would opt for the cash rate. 

You best option with MRP is the travel packages, but if your DH doesn't like to fly then the 5 night deals (stay 4 nights, get one free) are the best. I'm sure there would be many great properties driving distance from your location. I'd save points and go for a 5 night stay somewhere!


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 31, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> I didn't have any idea that there was any other type of card or membership to "go for", I simply went on their website, and signed up for the marriott rewards visa card.  So it was the silver elite card and membership that I got.
> 
> The annual fee for my card is $65.


If you are paying $65 per year for the card and not getting a free night annually at at Marriott property, you need to call Chase and inquire about another card. Or you could get the black premier card for DH and cancel yours (once you've kept it long enough to keep those points you already earned). But there's no reason to pay $65 per year if you're not getting a free Marriott night on your anniversary date. Call Chase, I bet they would be willing to switch your card. It's worth a try!


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 31, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> Laura,
> Whenever I consider using MRP vs $$, I compute the cost of the points at .0125 per point. That is the price that Marrriott charges when they sell points. (Each individual can purchase 50,000 points per year for $625.) So if the points needed for these 2 nights will cost you 30,000, or you could stay someplace similar for less than $375 (.0125 per point) for the two nights, I would opt for the cash rate.
> 
> You best option with MRP is the travel packages, but if your DH doesn't like to fly then the 5 night deals (stay 4 nights, get one free) are the best. I'm sure there would be many great properties driving distance from your location. I'd save points and go for a 5 night stay somewhere!



thanks for the info.  I do not need 5 nights, I have a timeshare I am renting that is already paid for in Ft Lauderdale.  We just need one night in a hotel on the way down, and one on the way back.  Thanks for the info on how to compute.  I figured the 2 nights for 30,000 wasn't worth it.  I just wasn't sure if it was worth it, either, to spend more for a Marriott for the few points I would earn.


----------



## jlp879 (Oct 31, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> I just wasn't sure if it was worth it, either, to spend more for a Marriott for the few points I would earn.



I don't believe that it is.  If the prices are comparable, I'd go for the one that is going to earn you points, but often times, you are paying way more for the privilege of earning points.  We use Priceline most often for these type of stays and the dollars we save up front are more valuable to us than points we didn't earn by paying Marriott.com rates.


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 31, 2009)

*ok, so another points question then*

I have the Marriott Rewards Visa card, which means I earn points for all my purchases, $1 = 1 point, which I would assume means I would earn 1 point for every $1 even if I stayed at a Hyatt, as long as I used my MR Visa Card.

I also understand that Marriott Rewards members earn 3 pts for every $1 spent at a Marriott (pls clarify for me if I am understanding this incorrectly).

Would that mean then, that if I stayed at a Marriott, AND used my visa card to pay for my stay, that I would in essence get to double dip?  Could I earn pts for my stay, AND earn pts for using my card to pay for my charges?


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 31, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> If you are paying $65 per year for the card and not getting a free night annually at at Marriott property, you need to call Chase and inquire about another card. Or you could get the black premier card for DH and cancel yours (once you've kept it long enough to keep those points you already earned). But there's no reason to pay $65 per year if you're not getting a free Marriott night on your anniversary date. Call Chase, I bet they would be willing to switch your card. It's worth a try!



My sign up "bonus" was the 30,000 points.  I don't know about any anniversary stay.  Guest svcs is closed right now.  I will call them on Monday.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 31, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> Would that mean then, that if I stayed at a Marriott, AND used my visa card to pay for my stay, that I would in essence get to double dip?  Could I earn pts for my stay, AND earn pts for using my card to pay for my charges?



Yes, you would earn your 12 points per dollar for the stay (with the CC you are also silver) and the extra 3 per dollar if you charge it to your Visa. It isn't really a double dip.


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 31, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, you would earn your 12 points per dollar for the stay (with the CC you are also silver) and the extra 3 per dollar if you charge it to your Visa. It isn't really a double dip.



well then, I was originally thinking I would only earn 1 pt per $.  If it is 4 pts per $, I may need to relook at this.  We can always move down the road a bit if necessary to find the right location.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 31, 2009)

I find with Marriott on the low-end hotels it isn't really worth it to use points at all.  You can find better deals out there.  However, I have used them when I felt like burning points.  We have a lot of points and I've only used them a couple of times in the last 6 years.  I use my starwood points more often.  Recently, I got a travel package for Europe for a hotel and airline deal.  Now, that was definitely worth points.  You really have to study the different programs Marriott offers to find the best deals.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree. Use your points for much better bargains. I personally won't use mine unless I'm getting 1.6 cents of value per point. Take the Hyatt Place. They are all very nice and new.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 31, 2009)

You might work a lower Marriott rate if you check for the AAA rate or the over 60 Senior rate, if you qualify.  I do qualify but have never been asked for proof.  I'm at an age I like a full service hotel with turn down service and room service after a long day's drive...so rarely would stay in anything below that level.  

I did get into the Marriott Marquis in Atlanta last year for about $190, plus parking, plus plus.  And check those prices online right up to when you leave for a lower price.  Not much choice between Atlanta and Orlando however.  When I drive to BeachPlace every year for my 4 week stay (2 lockoff weeks split), I plan my trip to stop in Atlanta and then Orlando (Grand Lakes JW last year) and love the no hassle 4 hour drive to Fort Lauderdale on check in day as before 4 pm they'll let you wait for your room at the pool and wet your whistle.

Hate to discourage you on points, but without TS trade in for points it's very difficult to 'earn' enough points for some super air+hotel packages. I trade 2 of my 6 direct purchased Marriotts every year for points to 'earn' 220,000 MR points to replenish what we've used for air+hotel pkgs. A Category 8 hotel for 5 nights including 120,000 FF miles will set you back 300,000 MR points.  That's a lot of hotel bills, but if you spend $25,000 (125 stays at $200) you'll be there (at 12 pts per dollar).  That number of points would get you a 5 night stay in a $1000 a night hotel on the Paris Champs Elysees including air for two...or some other world class city.  

So, unless you have those kinds of objectives to using points, IMO you should always try to get a high priced hotel where the points stretch so much further than the low level hotels where cash is king.

I'm almost exclusively Marriott now.  Starwood often makes their cancel date the day before arrival...and Hilton will cancel your points with inactivity.  

Brian


----------



## NWL (Oct 31, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> So, unless you have those kinds of objectives to using points, IMO you should always try to get a high priced hotel where the points stretch so much further than the low level hotels where cash is king.
> 
> Brian



Very good advice!

Cheers!


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 31, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> You might work a lower Marriott rate if you check for the AAA rate or the over 60 Senior rate, if you qualify.  I do qualify but have never been asked for proof.  I'm at an age I like a full service hotel with turn down service and room service after a long day's drive...so rarely would stay in anything below that level.
> 
> I did get into the Marriott Marquis in Atlanta last year for about $190, plus parking, plus plus.  And check those prices online right up to when you leave for a lower price.  Not much choice between Atlanta and Orlando however.  When I drive to BeachPlace every year for my 4 week stay (2 lockoff weeks split), I plan my trip to stop in Atlanta and then Orlando (Grand Lakes JW last year) and love the no hassle 4 hour drive to Fort Lauderdale on check in day as before 4 pm they'll let you wait for your room at the pool and wet your whistle.
> 
> ...



thanks for the info.  I had already ruled out burning points 30,000 for two nights at a roadside hotel.  Just not worth it, especially when the only reason we are there is to sleep.

I still am trying to decide if it is worth it to spend the extra money from a sleep inn to a Fairfield or courtyard ($20-30 plus tax more a night is the rates I am finding).   On the way down we are booked at the Sleep Inn in Valdosta GA.  Our rate is $68.00 a night plus tax.  I found a fairfield for $88 plus tax.  On the way home we are staying at  Hyatt Place for $71.00 at the Cobb Galleria in Atlanta.  I haven't even checked for a comparable price at a marriott property, but I know I am not going to spend the money on a high priced hotel for a one night stop over.    I am just wondering if it is worth it to spend even 20-30$ extra to earn 3 pts on each dollar spent..  

We aren't big travellers anyway at this point in our lives, so we aren't doing anything to earn big points.  And since we bought our one and only timeshare to use, not bank for points, it will be a long, long time before we earn any huge numbers of points.   I'm just trying to figure out the best way to earn more points, though when we are talking one nighters under $100 a night it probably isn't even worth the effort I am going thru to check for hotels.  (and yes, these are AAA rates.  I am a long way off from senior discounts!)


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 1, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> thanks for the info.  I had already ruled out burning points 30,000 for two nights at a roadside hotel.  Just not worth it, especially when the only reason we are there is to sleep.
> 
> I still am trying to decide if it is worth it to spend the extra money from a sleep inn to a Fairfield or courtyard ($20-30 plus tax more a night is the rates I am finding).   On the way down we are booked at the Sleep Inn in Valdosta GA.  Our rate is $68.00 a night plus tax.  I found a fairfield for $88 plus tax.  On the way home we are staying at  Hyatt Place for $71.00 at the Cobb Galleria in Atlanta.  I haven't even checked for a comparable price at a marriott property, but I know I am not going to spend the money on a high priced hotel for a one night stop over.    I am just wondering if it is worth it to spend even 20-30$ extra to earn 3 pts on each dollar spent..
> 
> We aren't big travellers anyway at this point in our lives, so we aren't doing anything to earn big points.  And since we bought our one and only timeshare to use, not bank for points, it will be a long, long time before we earn any huge numbers of points.   I'm just trying to figure out the best way to earn more points, though when we are talking one nighters under $100 a night it probably isn't even worth the effort I am going thru to check for hotels.  (and yes, these are AAA rates.  I am a long way off from senior discounts!)



If the Fairfield on the way down is $20 more, but includes breakfast (for 2 adults/2 children?) then it might be worth the extra $$. Does the Sleep Inn include breakfast? You will earn points from your Marriott stay, but I don't think that justifies the extra $$ when you're not saving for a big trip.


----------



## Latravel (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't think it's better to spend the extra money just for 3 points per dollar.  We usually spend nights at Marriott's exclusively because we want to accumulate night stay credit to maintain our Gold status.  If you are not trying to maintain a status, I don't think a few hundred points is worth it.

See the price difference when you include breakfast in both.  That might make up the difference in cost.


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 1, 2009)

I second the recommendation to sign up for the black Marriott Premier card.  You get a free category 1-4 upon signing up and then a category 1-5 certificate each subsequent year, which more than pays for the annual fee of $65.  There's a 15,000 MR bonus for applying (note: there may be a 30,000 MR bonus out there if you search around on Flyertalk).  You may want to just apply for a new one vs. switching so that you can pocket another round of bonus miles. It'll be a second $65, but the bonus points are worth that. Then when the anniversary of the first card rolls around, simply cancel it.

The black card also gives you double MRs for dining, which I find to be a fantastic benefit as we eat out a lot.  You also earn 5 MRs per dollar spent for Marriott stays, and 15 nights towards elite status, so that you're automatically a silver member.  Silver members receive a 20% bonus on MRs earned. 

Bottom line is that if you use your card for Marriott stays, for each $100 you spend at a Marriott hotel (excluding tax), you'll earn 1700 MRs:

500 MRs for using the Premier card ($100 x 5 points per dollar spent on Marriott purchases)
1,000 MRs for booking with your MR number ($100 x 10 points per dollar spent on Marriott purchases)
200 MRs for being an MR silver elite member (1000 MRs x 20% bonus)

So, to answer the OP's question: If the cost at the Marriott hotel is $110, and the rate is $30 higher than the cheaper alternative, are 1870 MRs worth $30? (That comes to 1.6 cents per MR.)

**

Note that the category 1-5 certificate, which you get upon each anniversary, is only good for 6 months, so it's important to time your anniversary date accordingly.  Mine is in April so that I have all summer, which is my prime travel time, to use it.  If you are interested in the Premier card, and you travel in the fall, you should wait until late spring or summer to switch so that you have all fall to use that free night certificate right.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 1, 2009)

And if you really want to use the sytem to your advantage, have your husband sign up for a Premier card, too.  You'll each get a free category 1-4 Marriott certificate to use on either end of your trip for the $65 annual fee.  $65 is cheaper than any of the hotels you'd pay for out of pocket AND you'll end up with a boatload of extra MRs in your accounts. 

And then write "Dining" on the card with a Sharpie and charge all your dining on it to earn those double MRs.  

I love FlyerTalk.


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 1, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> And if you really want to use the sytem to your advantage, have your husband (spouse) sign up for a Premier card, too.  You'll each get a free category 1-4 Marriott certificate to use ....
> 
> I love FlyerTalk.



Interesting thought here. Thanks.


----------



## aka Julie (Nov 1, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> And if you really want to use the sytem to your advantage, have your husband sign up for a Premier card, too.  You'll each get a free category 1-4 Marriott certificate to use on either end of your trip for the $65 annual fee.  $65 is cheaper than any of the hotels you'd pay for out of pocket AND you'll end up with a boatload of extra MRs in your accounts.



That's what we've done.  We have the annual renewal dates of our 2 cards spaced approximately 6 months apart -- that way we have the whole year covered to use the free category 1-5 certificate which is only good for 6 months.

Additionally, I've received special offers from Chase to earn additional MR points.  For instance earlier this year the offer was for 3 MR points spent in restaurants during a certain time period.  Oddly, my DH didn't receive the same offer.  Guess it was targeted.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 1, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> And if you really want to use the sytem to your advantage, have your husband sign up for a Premier card, too.  You'll each get a free category 1-4 Marriott certificate to use on either end of your trip for the $65 annual fee.  $65 is cheaper than any of the hotels you'd pay for out of pocket AND you'll end up with a boatload of extra MRs in your accounts.
> 
> 
> I love FlyerTalk.



I've also found great tips on the FlyerTalk Marriott forum! 

I signed up DH for a Marriott Premier VISA a year after I converted mine and our anniversary dates are only about 6 days apart. That gives us a 6 month period to use our free category 1-5 certs. Some people prefer to spread the dates so they have the whole year covered (instead of using both at once).
Ours are issued in April and good to early Oct. That covers the late spring, summer & early fall....good times for a weekend getaway!

This past year we flew to Baltimore and stayed 2 nights at the Marriott Baltimore Waterfront. It's a great property in a wonderful location! The rate for the nights we stayed started at $349 per night. Great value for our $65 annual fee on the Marriott VISA!

I love my Marriott VISA!


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 2, 2009)

*ok, here's the scoop*

I DO have the black card (it looks grey to me, but that is what it is called).  My marriott rewards card is blue, but my visa card is the Marriott Rewards Premier (black) card.  I got 30,000pts  for spending $1000 in the first whatever months, AND I got a free night stay at a cat 1-4 hotel.  

I am going to use that certificate for our overnight coming home from Ft Lauderdale.  We will be stopping over in Valdosta GA on the way down, but Atlanta on the way home.

There are way too many hotels to choose from in Atlanta.  Anyone have suggestions for the BEST cat 1-4 hotels on I-75 corridor in Atlanta???  How do I find out which hotels are cat 1-4 anyway?


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is a helpful link. Adjust the category in the upper right corner.

http://www.marriott.com/rewards/pointsGridPopUpPropertyList.mi


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 2, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Here is a helpful link. Adjust the category in the upper right corner.
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/rewards/pointsGridPopUpPropertyList.mi



yes, very helpful.  I've added this link to my "favorites" list.  I think we will choose the Marriott Atlanta Marquis.  Anyone familiar with this property? 

Thanks to everyone for your input, especially those who "gently prodded" me to check into a better card.  I had no idea I already HAD the better card!


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 2, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> yes, very helpful.  I've added this link to my "favorites" list.  I think we will choose the Marriott Atlanta Marquis.  Anyone familiar with this property?
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your input, especially those who "gently prodded" me to check into a better card.  I had no idea I already HAD the better card!



Glad to hear you've got the card that will give you a free night stay every year. That makes it worth the $65 annual fee and you get MR points on your purchases! 

I'm sure the Marriott Atlanta Marquis is very nice, but is it close to I-75? If I were you I'd check on Trip Advisor, they show the Marquis rated #20 out of 212 hotels in Atlanta.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 2, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> Glad to hear you've got the card that will give you a free night stay every year. That makes it worth the $65 annual fee and you get MR points on your purchases!
> 
> I'm sure the Marriott Atlanta Marquis is very nice, but is it close to I-75? If I were you I'd check on Trip Advisor, they show the Marquis rated #20 out of 212 hotels in Atlanta.



It's on Peachtree, so it is just a few city blocks from I-75.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 2, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> ...I think we will choose the Marriott Atlanta Marquis. Anyone familiar with this property?
> !


 
Not sure how you came around to selecting the Marquis instead of Valdosta, but as I mentioned above I prefer full service hotels after a long day's drive instead of having to go to a take out or restaurant that night. So I think you've made a good decision, but it makes it alonger day the next day for you...but there's not much selection in between Atlanta and Lauderdale.

The *Marquis* is a huge hotel ... and has had a major multimillion dollar upgrade. Can't believe it's still a Cat 4...the one in NYC is Cat8. It's right downtown Atlanta but 75 runs right through town and easy to get to from the Marquis. Parking is pretty expensive...but if the room is free you're ahead of the game. Nice Concierge room if you are gold elite for the upgrade. Traffic from there isn't usually too bad in rush hour as you're going out of the city.

I've also stayed at the *Waverly Renaissance* at the perimeter hwy north of downtown ... a little less complcated to get to than the rush of downtown but there's free parking and a very nice hotel too. Only problem is you have to go through downtown Atlanta (unless you take the Perimeter) in rush hour which can be a real pain. I usually stay at the Waverly on the drive home so I don't have the rush hour traffic the next day.

This trip I've booked the *Ren Atlanta downtown* for $125 just to try something different this trip. Parking valet is $28.

There's a *Marriott full service hotel in Macon* which is closer to Valdosta if you want to get that far instead. I don't know it at all, and wasn't even aware there was one there ... it may be new. No pics on the site.

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/mcnfs-macon-marriott-city-center/

If you must make Ft Laud from Atlanta it's a pretty good hike -- I always stop in Orlando the night before and drive 3 hrs to get to Ft Laud on the toll road. So calculate it out. Macon might be a better choice, but the Marquis the first time is very impressive.

Brian


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 2, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> Not sure how you came around to selecting the Marquis instead of Valdosta, but as I mentioned above I prefer full service hotels after a long day's drive instead of having to go to a take out or restaurant that night. So I think you've made a good decision, but it makes it alonger day the next day for you...but there's not much selection in between Atlanta and Lauderdale.
> 
> The *Marquis* is a huge hotel ... and has had a major multimillion dollar upgrade. Can't believe it's still a Cat 4...the one in NYC is Cat8. It's right downtown Atlanta but 75 runs right through town and easy to get to from the Marquis. Parking is pretty expensive...but if the room is free you're ahead of the game. Nice Concierge room if you are gold elite for the upgrade. Traffic from there isn't usually too bad in rush hour as you're going out of the city.
> 
> ...



Brian, thanks for your input.  Perhaps if I explain the "method to my madness" it will make more sense to you (I am still interested in your input AFTER you read below).

Our entire path takes us from Cincinnati OH to Ft Lauderdale, then back.  I am chief travel agent and navigator, DH is pilot.  "pilot" loves to drive, chief navigator does not.  I prefer to fly.  Get me there now!

Whenever I plan a long car trip (first I drink a big glass of wine ), then I go on Mapquest and map out the trip.  I find the middle point of the trip, then stretch the stopover to be about 2  hours _past_ mid point.  My reasoning is, they only way I am going to be able to stand day TWO of a two day trip is if I know it is about 2 hours shorter than the previous days trip that was _supposed_ to be 10 hours, but actually took 12.  

Sooo, armed with that logic, I find the midpoint plus 2 hours, then find the "biggest city" in proximity to that point, on our route, reasoning that if we have to be 500+ miles from home in a strange hotel with 2 small kids, I'd rather be in an area where there other folks around, gas stations, restaurants, grocery stores, etc.

Hence, Valdosta on the way down, and Atlanta on the way back.  (I was staying on the outskirts of Atlanta, but since we got that free night I thought we'd stop IN Atlanta and find a nice, cushy hotel to spend the night. )

I did change our reservation on the way down to a very nice looking Courtyard in Valdosta.  It is $108 per night AAA, so now instead of spending $140+ for 2 nights and earning no points, we will be spending $108+ for 2 nights, AND earning some points.  

How'd I do????


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 2, 2009)

While I'm not sure I like to hear about a 'pilot' who prefers to drive, I think the 'navigator' did a good job.  I was mixing up your trip down with your trip back ... but it's clearer now.  

Your trip is about 17 on the road, plus bathroom & lunch breaks -- those are two long days for kids.  I suggest you take an extra day, at least on the way down, and stop in Orlando (a kid's paradise with lots of nice hotels) where you've got an easy 4 hr max drive to Ft Laud...and wouldn't have to leave until noon to get there by 4.  The JW in Grand Lakes is very special -- even with a lazy river for the kids.  

On the way back, Ft Laud to Atlanta is about 10 hours on the road, so you'll need a nice cushy hotel for that night ... probably room service too!  Then you'd make it home the next day.  I do the same trip down as back -- Toronto - Covington - Atlanta - Orlando - Ft Laud, and the reverse going back.  And at that time of year (mid March) I don't like to see the colder days and snow as I get closer to home.

I'm with you for a one week trip - I'd fly - but then you've got air costs and car rental to think about.  But I go for 4 weeks so taking my car adds another week for travel -- but I've come to love it with my audio books which won't work with kids in the car.

Have a good trip ... Lauderdale is a great city where you can enjoy doing nothing or everything and one of the best beaches just in front of you.  Take the family to *Mai Kai* for show and dinner -- a little touristy but the kids will love it and the jungle (ask for kid's menu and price fixed dinner menu) ... and if you are a rewards network member you get FF miles too.

Brian


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 2, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> While I'm not sure I like to hear about a 'pilot' who prefers to drive, I think the 'navigator' did a good job.  I was mixing up your trip down with your trip back ... but it's clearer now.
> 
> Your trip is about 17 on the road, plus bathroom & lunch breaks -- those are two long days for kids.  I suggest you take an extra day, at least on the way down, and stop in Orlando (a kid's paradise with lots of nice hotels) where you've got an easy 4 hr max drive to Ft Laud...and wouldn't have to leave until noon to get there by 4.  The JW in Grand Lakes is very special -- even with a lazy river for the kids.
> 
> ...



oh, he's not a real pilot, he just likes to be the one to "pilot" us everywhere!

Regarding your suggestion of making the stopover in Orlando, I do like that suggestion.  I had originally thought the trip should be a 3 day drive, but DH doesn't care for the "layover" portion of the trip, he'd go straight thru if possible.  That is too long for everyone, (did I mention I am also the flight attendant?, I am in charge of snacks, drinks, etc, which are conveniently located two rows behind me in the minivan!)  Personally, I would stand for a strip down and cavity search in security, followed by 2 hours of cranky kids on an airplane, JUST to get there in 2 hours, vs 17!  We do HHI in one LONG day, so he figures we should be able to suck it up and do Ft Lauderdale in two.  


We are at the mercy of the school calendar for this trip.  DD's last day of school is Fri Dec 18th.  We check-in on at our timeshare on the 20th, which means we'd have to pull DD out of school on Friday to take an extra travel day.  I guess this wouldn't be the end of the world, they will probably just be having a party that day anyway.  I'll have to run this scenario thru and see how it works.  

The 2 day drive is bad enough on the way down, but I dread it on  the way back even more.  I actually thought about taking a detour on the way back and hitting HHI for a few days, but I have a feeling that it will be so cold after Ft Lauderdale that we would not enjoy it as much.   If we did make a 3 day tour on the way back, we'd have to figure out a different pattern, as DH wouldn't be thrilled about a 4 hour drive on the first day to home.  I know he'd feel like we just blew a whole day when we could be driving.  Perhaps we spend two nights in Atlanta, and hit the zoo or something?    My head hurts now, and it is too late in the evening to do the math on this one!


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 3, 2009)

*checked out JW Marriott in Orlando!*

Wow, this looks nice.  I got the thumbs up  from DH to take DD out of school the Friday before we leave, and add another layover to our trip.  He likes the idea of staying at this hotel, and I like the idea of being fresh when we check-in in Ft Lauderdale.  The kids will love the lazy river.  JW in Orlando is cat 6, so no using our rewards certificate, *but I could use our 30,000 bonus points. * hmmm.....Otherwise we are looking at $189 a night plus tax (includes kids eat free).   Then we would stay at a little hotel in Atlanta for our first night down, Orlando for the 2nd night, and then on to Ft Lauderdale and beachplace towers.  This splits the trip up into 7 hours, 7 hours, 4 hours (drive time).   

I am not sure what we will do on the way back.  I don't see us doing Ft Lauderdale to Orlando on the way back,  too short for the first leg of the trip home.  I will need to look at this one from a few different angles. .   We _could_ take a detour thru Gatlinburg for the last stopover, _or_ change the entire route and take a big detour to HHI for a few days.  I checked into HHI Grande Ocean, it is $236 or $247 per night +, so I am not sure if that is a viable alternative, unless I can find a deal for a rental for Dec 27-Jan 3rd.  Nothing on Redweek right now.  


Brian, you mentioned you are coming down from Toronto.  do you take Toronto-Windsor-Detroit and down?  How would your trip be if you took Toronto-buffalo-Cleveland and then down 77 to I-95?   Personally I am not keen on driving thru the foothills or mountains in the winter time, esp after dark.


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 3, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> The kids will love the lazy river.  JW in Orlando is cat 6, so no using our rewards certificate, *but I could use our 30,000 bonus points. * hmmm.....Otherwise we are looking at $189 a night plus tax (includes kids eat free).



Be sure to test an itinerary on Marriott.com.  They are notorious for adding mandatory upgrade fees to the nicer hotels.  When I tried to book the Marriott Waikoloa using points, my end result after paying the out-of-pocket extra occupant fee (we're traveling with our kids), a mandatory upgrade certificate, resort fee and parking was $150/night PLUS the points.  Using my AAA discount, I could have rented the room for $199/night outright.

After fiddling with the different rooms, I was finally able to book a garden view suite that didn't have all the fees attached. I'm paying a $50 per night upgrade fee to a larger corner suite that includes a fold-out couch, but no extra person fee/resort fee/parking fee.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 3, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> ...Brian, you mentioned you are coming down from Toronto. do you take Toronto-Windsor-Detroit and down? How would your trip be if you took Toronto-buffalo-Cleveland and then down 77 to I-95? Personally I am not keen on driving thru the foothills or mountains in the winter time, esp after dark.


 
I took the Erie, Pittsburg route once mid-Feb as it's 200 miles shorter on the Tor-Laud route but ran into a terrible snowstorm in Beckley - trucks and cars in the ditches, etc. - and always took 75 from that point on. The 75 route is the same one all the way to Orlando so you don't have to worry about missing a turn...and it's pretty consistent with a lot of hotels along the route if you must stop for whatever reason.

$189 a night with kids eat free sounds like a tremendous deal unless there is restriction on where you eat dinner ... they have a great Italian restaurant in the JW called Primo ... quite expensive but with free kids could be a nice evening for you and I think it's one of the best I've been to.

http://www.grandelakes.com/Dinner-Menu-136.html

Re: trip home: After Lauderdale's weather, you'll find it gets cold pretty quick driving north, and I've always felt it better just to get home. At that time of year you'll find a big temp difference just between Laud and Orlando. I do the Orlando stop on the way home because it takes me forever to pack and check out by 10 am so getting to Orlando the first night with just overnight bags is an easy trip and keeps me on my Atlanta and Covington stop at full service hotels. So I'd still recommend the Marquis on the way home after a stop in Orlando...the kids won't believe that place after a long day in the car.

http://images.google.ca/images?sour...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQsAQwAA

Brian


----------



## Latravel (Nov 4, 2009)

Brian, have you been everywhere?


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> ]
> 
> Re: trip home: After Lauderdale's weather, you'll find it gets cold pretty quick driving north, and I've always felt it better just to get home. At that time of year you'll find a big temp difference just between Laud and Orlando. I do the Orlando stop on the way home because it takes me forever to pack and check out by 10 am so getting to Orlando the first night with just overnight bags is an easy trip and keeps me on my Atlanta and Covington stop at full service hotels. So I'd still recommend the Marquis on the way home after a stop in Orlando...the kids won't believe that place after a long day in the car.
> 
> http://images.google.ca/images?sour...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQsAQwAA Brian



Thanks for your input Brian.  I like the idea of only having 4 hours left on the last leg of the trip, but I'm not too keen on having two 7 hour (which means probably 8 1/2 hour days) ahead of me after only 4 hours in the car the first day.  I think we will probably pass on the Orlando stop on the way back.   I know what you mean about the weather, Florida is going to be the only warm weather basically.  I've lived in Tampa, so I know what to expect for December in Orlando, and it should be warm enough in Dec to swim in a heated pool, esp since we are northerners again now.  Hopefully we won't get a cold snap while we are there.  I'll look at all our options and see what works.  I relooked at the JW in Orlando, I was able to book a $139 a night room, no free food for the kiddies though.  I am holding that for now, until I decide if I am going to burn the points on this place.  If I decide to use points, I guess I should look to get the best package I can get for our 30,000 points?  It's all new to me.  

How does one go about getting a points certificate to use toward hotel stays?


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 4, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> How does one go about getting a points certificate to use toward hotel stays?



You don't use a certificate.  Sign on to your Marriott Rewards account via the web.  It will tell you how many MRs you have.  Then simply search for a hotel like you would on any other travel website.  After you enter the dates of travel and location, there's a little box that you check if you want to reserve the room using points.   We used to have to present a paper certificate upon checking in, but everything is done electronically now.  

Note that if you book and cancel, the points are instantly restored to your account and your e-certificate is canceled.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> You don't use a certificate.  Sign on to your Marriott Rewards account via the web.  It will tell you how many MRs you have.  Then simply search for a hotel like you would on any other travel website.  After you enter the dates of travel and location, there's a little box that you check if you want to reserve the room using points.   We used to have to present a paper certificate upon checking in, but everything is done electronically now.
> 
> Note that if you book and cancel, the points are instantly restored to your account and your e-certificate is canceled.



Well, that certainly makes sense, but I thought I had read on Marriott's website about ordering your rewards certificate?  Is that just for ordering one to spend on merchandise, not travel?


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

*I just don't get the jargon yet...*

http://joinmarriottrewards.com/pointsavers/

Could someone translate this for me?  I still don't get the Marriott jargon regarding rewards points.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 4, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> I relooked at the JW in Orlando, I was able to book a $139 a night room, no free food for the kiddies though. I am holding that for now, until I decide if I am going to burn the points on this place.


 
If you were 'buying' points from Marriott for the $139 stay you'd only need 11120 MR points.  Unless there's another reason for doing so, I don't think you should give up 30,000 pts for it, and suggest you 'earn' credit for a 'stay' and earn 1390+ points.  That's a terrific rate as it must be 'low' season for them.  Using points you just get a 'basic' room -- usually no 'free' anythings or upgrades unless you are gold or platinum elite. 

https://buy.points.com/marriott/init.do;jsessionid=4690E95A9BA119537140CFDA82C9D6FF?method=buy


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> If you were 'buying' points from Marriott for the $139 stay you'd only need 11120 MR points.  Unless there's another reason for doing so, I don't think you should give up 30,000 pts for it, and suggest you 'earn' credit for a 'stay' and earn 1390+ points.  That's a terrific rate as it must be 'low' season for them.  Using points you just get a 'basic' room -- usually no 'free' anythings or upgrades unless you are gold or platinum elite.
> 
> https://buy.points.com/marriott/init.do;jsessionid=4690E95A9BA119537140CFDA82C9D6FF?method=buy



Brian, you must've gone to the same school as my husband.  He has talked me out of using points as well.  He is familiar with the rewards program, not because he was ever a member, but because he worked in Sales & Mktg for Marriott for years.  He said, "let's don't burn the points.  You never know when we might find something good that we would rather spend the points on".  

The $139 rate is their AAA rate.  For $189  the rate gives you kids eat free.  This would be food off the kids meal, and I don't think that my kids are going to eat $50 worth of food off a kids meal, even at hotel prices!

I am still working out the details of our trip back.  I think my problem is that there is nothing much up the I-75 corridor, besides Atlanta, Lexington, and then Cincinnati.  I think I will look up the east coast of FL and see if something hits me for a couple day stopover.  
Thanks for your input.  I'll let ya know what we ended up doing.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

*ok, here's where we ended up*

thanks again for everyone's input.  I should be an old pro at this by the time I am done!

We will leave Cincinnati on Dec 18th, then spend the night at Atlanta Marriott Marquis (thanks to those of you who encouraged me to see what rewards card we had, we get this night for free!).  

Depart Dec 19th and drive to Orlando, where we will spend one night at JW Marriott Grande Lakes (look for me on the lazy river!)  for $139+ AAA, per night.  (thanks Brian for the suggestion)

Depart on the 20th and go to BeachPlace Towers in Ft Lauderdale, where we have our rented timeshare week.  Depart on the 27th.

Arrive at HHI Marriott Resort and Spa on the 27th, and spend 3 nights (we are going to finally see Savannah, Beaufort, etc).  Rate $123 a night AAA (this is for a resort view.  I am going to take my chances and see if we can upgrade for free to an ocean view when we get there).  Leave on the the 30th and head straight home to Cincinnati from there.  

I guess spending $568 for 5 nights at the locations we have selected is pretty good (though more than I originally was planning on spending).  The upside is we earn more points  , and we just made $400 on a garage sale a few weeks ago anyway  .

Now, if anyone sees a reason why we should spend points on any of these nights, please let me know.  The 30,000 were "free" points anyway, and I love to get and use "free" stuff!


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 4, 2009)

Great travel plans! I'm jealous!

I'd save the points for another trip, none of those hotels are worth burning 30,000 points ($375) at the prices you have reserved!


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 4, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> Arrive at HHI Marriott Resort and Spa on the 27th, and spend 3 nights (we are going to finally see Savannah, Beaufort, etc).  Rate $123 a night AAA (this is for a resort view.  I am going to take my chances and see if we can upgrade for free to an ocean view when we get there).  Leave on the the 30th and head straight home to Cincinnati from there.



HHI to Cincinnati can be done in 10 hours if the roads are clear and you only stop for gas.  We do it all the time.  

Another option (just to confuse you more) is to drive the 4-5 hours to Asheville, NC and stay at the Renaissance on points.  The Biltmore will be all dolled up for Christmas and should be beautiful.  That would leave you an easy 6 hour drive home.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> HHI to Cincinnati can be done in 10 hours if the roads are clear and you only stop for gas.  We do it all the time.
> 
> Another option (just to confuse you more) is to drive the 4-5 hours to Asheville, NC and stay at the Renaissance on points.  The Biltmore will be all dolled up for Christmas and should be beautiful.  That would leave you an easy 6 hour drive home.



I wish we could do HHI to Cinci in 10 hours, but the kids (3 and 9) would revolt, and frankly so would I!

As far as stopping at the Renaissance in Asheville, the only way we could pull that off is to either a) cancel the detour to HHI altogether (as one day in HHI makes no sense), or b) extend our trip and stay at the Renaissance over NYE.  The last place I want to be on NYE is at a hotel!   I'll have to check out the Renaissance to see what it is about.  

By the way, where are you in Cinci?


----------



## Superchief (Nov 4, 2009)

Regarding the trip to Asheville, I read that a section of I-40 (or 26) is closed for an extended period of time due to a rock-slide. It appeared to be between Asheville and Knoxville. We used to travel frequently from Greenville, SC to Cincinnati and agree that Asheville is a great place to visit.


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 5, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> I'll have to check out the Renaissance to see what it is about.
> 
> By the way, where are you in Cinci?



Biltmore is very nice, esp at Christmas time (so I hear), but I didn't realize you had young kids.  They'd probably be bored to death touring a mansion.  

We're in West Chester, Ohio, close to the Sharonville border.  You?


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 5, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> Biltmore is very nice, esp at Christmas time (so I hear), but I didn't realize you had young kids.  They'd probably be bored to death touring a mansion.
> 
> We're in West Chester, Ohio, close to the Sharonville border.  You?



Liberty Township, just north of 129.  I guess we are neighbors!


----------



## IuLiKa (Nov 5, 2009)

You did great! pretty good rates. It will be worth it.


----------

